
Startup/Investor Data Pivot Table Filter Explore - ravishah
http://ravis.io/Find.html
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

Is there a story behind it?

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
ravishah
Yeah this is my story...

When working with a startup, I really want to know

What other startups are in this space 1 to find the competition 2 understand
what others are doing differently

Who is investing and in what stage 1 to figure out future sources of Funding 2
to see which areas are VC’s are investing in right now

So I combined 3 of the things I love 1)Crunchbase, 2)Pivot Tables and
3)Bootstrap

So in my app,

You search by category, investor or both… (Please put comma’s when using
multiple)

The category search is a regex (Not ideal)

But it lets you see companies who are in the same space.

I thought its pretty cool… JS in the front end Php (believe it or not) in the
back

I’m a CS grad student / Partner at VC firm I helped launch called A Level
Capital. Which might help explain my interest.

Couldn't add pictures... so also did a medium post here
[https://medium.com/@_RaviShah_/pivoting-
crunchbase-5a99ed43a...](https://medium.com/@_RaviShah_/pivoting-
crunchbase-5a99ed43af3#.3qfm4oig7)

